# Embryo transfer - time off?



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Would you go to work after your embryo transfer if it was in the morning? I was on holiday during my last cycle and I'm really not sure what to do.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Depending on the job really. If it's an office job with minimal movement and stress, I would if I had to (to save holidays etc). If it's a stressful or physical job, no, take the time off anyway you have to!


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok, thanks. x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't, but it was a weekend! I was told to watch a funny film & chill! Have to be honest, if you have a desk job I think working would be fine, but if you are in a physically demanding job I wouldn't risk it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks team monkey. My appointment is mid afternoon so will work the morning then stay off in the afternoon. xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Ditzygirl recommend a funny film 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Cool. Will definitely go for a funny film. xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

White Chicks is my lucky charm will be watching it after my FET in a few weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Haha!


----------

